# ENDO 👀 How much to tell them?



## Bee (Nov 22, 2021)

Hey,

So my lab levels are 278 I'm 28. I have my first appointment with an endocrinologist and I'm not sure what I should tell this dude. I've asked and asked now I finally have this appointment and not confident that they will put me on any sort of therapy.


Any tips?


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 22, 2021)

Be up front with them.  You are asking for their help.  No need to handicap them by withholding information.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 22, 2021)

I think 300 was the limit for my insurance to cover trt. Now I have a female endo and not sure how I feel about it. At least the guy understood how I was feeling

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bee (Nov 22, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> I think 300 was the limit for my insurance to cover trt. Now I have a female endo and not sure how I feel about it. At least the guy understood how I was feeling
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I dont even know the name of my the Endo im getting.


----------



## Bee (Nov 22, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Be up front with them.  You are asking for their help.  No need to handicap them by withholding information.


Its that easy? i will keep this in mind though


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 22, 2021)

Bee said:


> Its that easy? i will keep this in mind though


Are you on gear now?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bee (Nov 22, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Are you on gear now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


No not currently


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 22, 2021)

Bee said:


> No not currently


Then tell them everything. You don't have anything to hide

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bee (Dec 5, 2021)

my endo now wants to do a sleep study and fasted blood work.....i was at 185 and cut now im 185 and blub. im pretty angry because i dont understand ho more blood work or a sleep study is going to help me


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 5, 2021)

Bee said:


> my endo now wants to do a sleep study and fasted blood work.....i was at 185 and cut now im 185 and blub. im pretty angry because i dont understand ho more blood work or a sleep study is going to help me


You're angry because your endo is doing their job? Interesting...


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 5, 2021)

Anything under 300 you qualify I got it while on shit already just told them my system is crashed and if they don’t give it to me I have to buy in in dark alleys and risk pinning myself with the unknown.


----------



## CJ (Dec 5, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> You're angry because your endo is doing their job? Interesting...


Exactly!!!! 

You'd think he'd be happy to find out the cause of the problem. Seems more like he just wants the drugs. 🤣


----------



## Bee (Dec 6, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> You're angry because your endo is doing their job? Interesting...


no, i dont understand the correlation between sleep and my test levels


----------



## Kraken (Dec 6, 2021)

Bee said:


> no, i dont understand the correlation between sleep and my test levels


Others here know far more than I but it's because poor sleep can crash your test, along with other things. Bro, you're young. If you can get your test up without starting a lifetime commitment of twice weekly injections then that's a really good thing. I'm 57 and really unhappy to be stating this commitment. Once you start there is no going back.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 6, 2021)

Bee said:


> no, i dont understand the correlation between sleep and my test levels


Lack of sleep can completely crush your testosterone.

You obviously told the endo something that made him suspect maybe you have a sleep issue. 

Be thankful, sounds to me like you have a good endo who cares about the right answer for you.


----------



## A B C XYZ (Dec 6, 2021)

Bee said:


> Hey,
> 
> So my lab levels are 278 I'm 28. I have my first appointment with an endocrinologist and I'm not sure what I should tell this dude. I've asked and asked now I finally have this appointment and not confident that they will put me on any sort of therapy.
> 
> ...


Fuck em.  Go buy some stuff online and do it yourself.  Saves a lot of hassle.  Get Test U online, your endocrinologist probably can't even get it, it's better and less side effects, you don't have to inject it as often.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 12, 2021)

I look at it like this. If you want to get on gear it’s your choice, yes your test is low but there are natural ways to raise it. It’s an ethical doctors job to exhaust all options before putting you directly on medication that you’ll need for the rest of your life.
If you want TRT contact to a telemedicine clinic. If the money is an issue go UGL. 
I myself was gonna get on gear regardless of if my test was low or not. Low and behold it was sub 300 so I qualify for TRT. My first shipment is in the mail now. I have an endo appointment in Jan and I will tell him everything. Even if he doesn’t prescribe me test I’ll ask him to overlook me while I’m on TRT. And yes once I’m dialed in and have been on it for some time I do plan to blast and cruise.


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 12, 2021)

Bee said:


> no, i dont understand the correlation between sleep and my test levels


Chronic sleep deprevation or chronic low quality sleep is one of the easiest ways to naturally destroy your test levels, that's pretty well known at this point.


----------

